# Viper 5901 Control Center



## beemr (Dec 10, 2009)

Just purchased the 5901 and getting ready to install in a 2004 F350 Super Duty 6.0 diesel.

I am assuming the control center is also the antenna for the remote. There is an option for Valet Switch #8631 and LED #8634 for this unit.

How do they plug in while still allowing the Control Center to plug into the brain? 

I have seen a valet switch on Ebay, but it looks like it has the same connector as the Control Center, so I do not know how that would work...

Does the optional switch bypass the Control Center button, or does it continue to work along with the 8631 switch?

When the alarm is on, can someone break into your vehicle and disarm it by pushing the valet button?

Also, if the alarm is in the "armed" mode, and power to the brain is disconnected, can the truck be started? Is this one way to bypass the alarm?

Does anyone have any hints or advice about installing this sytem in my truck?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

beemr said:


> Just purchased the 5901 and getting ready to install in a 2004 F350 Super Duty 6.0 diesel.
> 
> I am assuming the control center is also the antenna for the remote. There is an option for Valet Switch #8631 and LED #8634 for this unit.
> 
> ...


http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~52356

Here's a link to the truck wires info, the valet switch is used when the battery on the remote goes dead(or the remote is lost). YOU STILL NEED THE KEY to make the valet button work, most times you open the door the alarm counts down(30 seconds) then goes off. You would put the key in the ignition(within 30 seconds) turn ignition to on(don't have to start it) hit the valet button and it will disarm the alarm. The button is also used when you give the truck to your mechanic and don't want to alarm to go off while hes is working on it, simply turn on the truck and hit the button once the LED comes on solid to indicate "valet" mode witch is everything but the alarm will work in this mode I.E. remote locks, ETC....

They CAN NOT disarm alarm without the key as well as the valet button PERIOD, of course this does not mean they can not jack the car onto a flat bed and still take it while the alarm is going off.




> If the alarm is in the "armed" mode, and power to the brain is disconnected, can the truck be started? Is this one way to bypass the alarm?


 Yes the truck will start, if at this point you want more fool proof I'd suggest using a relay and a toggle switch to double kill the starter wire I.E. even if they have the key and kill the alarm power if they do not know where the toggle switch is than they will not be able to start the car. I've wired a car so that the cigarette lighter had to be in and pushed in to let the car start or else you ain't getting the car started, it's easy simple and cheap (a relay and toggle are about $5 bucks) plus the time to install it.
Need more ask.........


----------



## beemr (Dec 10, 2009)

So, if they can see your Control Center, then thay could break into the truck, break the ignition and turn it to the "on" position, and then push the Valet button. Have they now turned the alarm off?

What happens if the ignition is put into the "on" position, but 30 seconds goes by before pushing the Valet button...will it still disarm the alarm?

How long does it take for the remote to be sent a notice that the door sensor has been tripped? Before the 30 seconds or after...meaning will the remote still know someone has broken in even though they have turned off the alarm using the Valet button?

It seems having the Valet button being visible is not a very good idea.


----------



## beemr (Dec 10, 2009)

Also, how does the truck start if the brain has no power, or is not "active"?

The instructions say to cut the starter wire and wire it to H3 & H4. This makes the starter circuit go from the ignition switch, through the brain and out to the starter.

I assumed these wires went through a relay in the brain that would be "off" if the brain was dead? 

It sounds like they are always connected inside the brain. Otherwise I do not understand how the truck would start if the brain was dead.

A guy I know in Houston had his truck stolen out of his driveway and driven a few miles away before being abandoned. He had a 5901, and he and the police could not figure out how the thieves got it started. I guess the Valet button is how.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

beemr said:


> Also, how does the truck start if the brain has no power, or is not "active"?
> 
> The instructions say to cut the starter wire and wire it to H3 & H4. This makes the starter circuit go from the ignition switch, through the brain and out to the starter.
> 
> ...


 Sorry The door trigger will go off as soon as the door is opened(my bad) I'm lost as to the control center unless you mean the alarm brain witch goes under the dashboard(usually under a finish panel).



> thay could break into the truck, break the ignition and turn it to the "on" position, and then push the Valet button. Have they now turned the alarm off?


 Yes, alarms are like locks there in place to keep out honest people. If somebody wants you auto they will get it, it's really that simple there is no fool proof way to stop people from steeling.



> What happens if the ignition is put into the "on" position, but 30 seconds goes by before pushing the Valet button...will it still disarm the alarm?


 No, you have to turn off the ignition then back on ansd hit the valet button within the allowed time.



> Also, how does the truck start if the brain has no power, or is not "active"?


 Easy when the brain loses power the relay losses its ground causing the relay to go into an "open condition" the relay does not work when power is removed so the auto will start.

If your looking for an alarm that is fool proof you will not find one, no matter witch brand you may find(I hear smith and Wesson works best).


----------

